
Best laptop for onsite pentesting? - esir
Im looking for a laptop (1600€~) which should be used as &quot;onsite&quot; (plain toolbox) pentesting laptop. The laptop should be able to run Kali or Parror OS (has yet to be decided).
Any recommendations or advices on brands, models, specification, ...?
Experience sharing is welcome!<p>Thank you!
======
bellinom
I run Kali Linux on a Thinkpad T480s, works great.

